# Paxil users



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi everybody,I was just wondering if Paxil made anybody sick and if so how long. I have been on it for a week now and feel very nauseous,no appetite and still alot of ibs c&d poblems.Is this normal side effects????


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I just started taking it too, been on it almost a week, 5mg(half a pill)up to a whole pill after 7 days. I have IBS C/D too.Have had IBS for over 20 years. My gastro (IBS specialist)told me that the most common side effects were nausea and headache but that this should go away as I take it longer. I can say I thought I did feel nausea maybe,(sometimes I feel that way anyhow)no headache but i have been noticing that I have bad dreams. What strength paxil are you taking? . The pain part (spasms) is the worst part of IBS for me. Please lets stay in touch (pm me if you'd like)and compare notes.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey,I just started taking Paxil 4 days ago and I feel the same as before I started...at least I think I do! lol ...I'm taking 10mg/day...I take it in the evening after I eat something...but I did notice one of the nights that my body was feeling very odd and I was really restless..couldn't sleep. otherwise...I'm not noticing much so far...what time of day do you guys take it?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My dr told me to take it in the morning, I think to possibly minimize sleep disturbances, I seem to be able to sleep ok but I do notice I am having bad dreams. My SIL takes 40mg/day (not for IBS)and she said she had crazy dreams/sleep problems for the 1st 2 weeks.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

well...I'm still having very vivid dreams that wake me up during the night...luckily I can get back to sleep pretty quickly...but it's very annoying being disturbed all night! otherwise...I'm still feeling alright..I think I've become somewhat calmer..I'm hoping it'll kick-in even more tho' b/c exams are coming up for me and I'm starting to feel the panic settle in. University is stressful!do you guys know if it's hard/tough to get off of paxil? does it cause nasty side-effects once a person stops taking it? or am I going to become dependent on it?I guess I'm jsut getting a little scared that it may just make things worse later on...know what I mean?any input would be great.Thanks!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I don't think paxil is addicting but I'm pretty sure its not good to go off of drugs like this cold turkey. I don't feel any different yet but today is only the 2nd day of the 10 mg dose, I did the 5mg's for a week as directed by my gastro.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I changed my dose to 20mg yesterday and I did not have a good sleep. I was up at 5am with a bad headache and an aching body...it was a very restless sleep. I really hope this'll pass because I have midterms this week...I need my sleep!! otherwise..no other side effects.ttys.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am into my 2nd week on paxil, up from 5 mg to 10 mg. I dont really feel anything different, good or bad. I still have bad dreams though, had a wierd dream about snakes last night. From what I understand it takes at least 2 weeks for it to start to work. Hope I'll see some improvement soon.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I tried Paxil & Paxil CR and found it made me to tired but what I liked about Paxil CR it is that it is time released so I would forget it for a day because it made me to foggy and I never got sick from the withdrawl. It slowly weens you off because it is timed released, The Paxil Cr is by far the better the two.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

hmm...I didn't realize that there were two different ones...I switched my dosage back down to 10mg b/c the 20mg was making me feel a little crazy and I had bad heachaches, I wasn't sleeping, but kept yawning 24hrs/day, and I was having muscle pain/aching as well as being flushed. so...I'm waiting to get back to my doc. to see what to do now...otherwise..I find too that I'm SO tired since I've been taking it...but I just figured it was b/c I have such horrible sleeps.hopefully things'll be okay and work out.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Karyno,Yep Paxil and then theres Paxil CR which is MUCH better it is time released. So if you forget a dose or only want to take one every other day there os no withdrawl symtoms. I take buspar and have no side effects it is milder the Zoloft but does the trick for me. Eveyone is different I am just very sensitive to medications and Buspar is the only one that seems to work for me with out feeling sleepy.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Did Paxil give any of you D?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Vamplady,Yes Paxil gave me D the Paxil CR was better BUT at the time I was not eating right like I am now and the Cause of the D was from waaaay to much caffeine. I was drinking a 6p ack of Pepsi a day and also tea. When I cut out caffeine my D reallly slowed down BIG TIME. I am anxiety induced IBD D so caffeine really was doing a number on me and I must say it was VERY hard to stop. But mother nature/my body wouldn't take the stuff anymore.Take Care,Robin


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks greeen...I'm going to stick w/ paxil until my doc. gets back (in 2 wks) and maybe I'll mention paxil CR and buspar to see what she thinks.nope Vamplady..I haven't gotten any D from the paxil...just wicked headaches and pains mostly once I moved to the 20mg dose.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm on the 2nd week of 10 mg paxil, got D once in the beginning. I have had nausea, headaches and bad dreams but these things seem to be lessening. I'm waitng now to feel better from the paxil but so far nothing seems different. My husbabd thinks I'm a bit less anxious but its not noticable to me. Hope it works soon


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

when I was talking to my doctor...she said that most people start feeling less anxious to begin with then the crying spells and signs of depression start to go away after that. the first thing you should notice is that you're calmer. since I've started paxil...I've noticed that I'm much calmer and I no longer have the crying spells...so it's helped quite a bit so far. nancy...are you going to try 20 mg later?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Karyno-I'm calling my gi doc this week, not sure if she'll want me to go up from 10mg or not. Will update when I know


----------



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm starting my third week of 20mg.I am so C that 10 prunes and metamucil 5 pills 3 time a day is not helping. I also found that I have no sex drive Sorry you don't want to hear that but the nausea and headachs are gone. any body else have these side effects.and I'm so tired.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

yup...I had the headaches...still get them occasionally. I am always SO tired...it's weird tho'...b/c I yawn a lot and my head and eyes are tired but I'm ansy and fidgety at the same time. does that make any sense?! lol I haven't had any C tho'...D once and that's it. as for the sex drive...not so much either.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had D yesterday and the day before, usually I am not like this, more towards C. I still am alittle nauseaus and have a mild headache. I hope I dont get anymore D as that makes me very anxious.No sex drive either but thats really the least of my problems. Will update again.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

well I had D today and it sucks. I hate this! I am SO tired of getting sick. I'm trying to get in to see my doctor so that I can talk about Paxil b/c the tiredness isn't leaving and I don't think I can stand being sooo tired all of the time. we'll see tho'. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

A few years ago I tried paxil and it made me sick, D, nauseous, the whole mix.Two months ago I started paxil CR and it's very different. The first week or so I felt a little nauseous but nothing major. Now no side effects at all that I can notice.I'm taking a very small dose, 12.5 and will stay on that. The Doctor said for anxiety that dose should work.I feel good, I sleep, no anxiety what so ever!In my opinion Paxil Cr is far better than just regular Paxil.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Update-I'm into the 3rd week of paxil 10mg and I believe that I am less anxious. I still have my C/D issues but I am much less crazed (over if I go, go enough or go to much or not at all).I feel alot less panicky too so I'm pleased with it. I faxed my gastro a message last week but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. I believe she will keep me on the 10mg for a while as my RX has 2 refills on it, I am seeing her again in early December.Also no more bad dreams, minimal nausea if at all and no more headaches. Will keep updating.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Another update-The longer I am on paxil (10mg)the more I am starting to think that it might actually be helping me. My IBS issues (pain/either can't go or can't stop going)havent really changed but I don't seem to feel as upset over what is happening or isnt and I'm slightly more comfortable overall. Anyone else have any updates to share?


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey!I'm no longer taking Paxil...I slowly stopped and am now totally off. I feel much better now that I am off of it. I am not so sleepy and constantly yawning anymore...I seem to still be just as calm as it had made me...no anxiety attacks anyhow. my D is so so. I'm not sure if I am going to try Paxil CR yet...I'm going to start taking Calcium again and try some probiotics. I'm also seeing an alternative therapist now too...she's helping. I have an apt. w/ my doc next wed. ...so we'll see what she thinks/says.ttys soon.


----------



## tummybummy (Nov 18, 2004)

Paxal is in my opinion a Chemical Lobotomy. Try to get off the stuff it is hell. The Doctors that give it I feel only do so to get you out of the office and collect his fee. Its the Doctor that believes its all in your head and does not want to help you or spend the required time to find you an answer. Next patience please. Don't believe me well go to Google and type in Paxal. I went from having IBS to living a nightmare with the mind poison. My symptoms were agitation that would not go away paranoia, weird dreams. It was like I always had a light bulb turned on in my head and no way to turn it off. Took me a year to get off that drug.It is so easy for Doctors to say oh its all in your head and give you paxel. Then when you get all the weird symptoms they send you to a Therapist. well divide the word up it means THE Rapist of you money and your mind.Becarefull letting these guys screw with your mind.Rent a copy of One flew over the cuckoos nest .Things have not changed Unless you want to go from a bad tummy into a mental case.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

tummybummy - Wow harsh words... I can tell you my Mother of 62 years age has been on Paxil for a long time and she leads a very happy productive life as a wife, grandmom, dental assistant. Many years ago she was housebound from anxiety disorder and paxil has given a strong beautful soul her life back. By the way my sister is a therapist and I can tell you she has touched/helped many people. So come back from the stone age and join us in the great year of 2004.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

tummybummy-Sorry that you have had such a bad expereince with paxil. I know that some people have trouble coming off of ssri's but for now the paxil seems to be helping me. The dr who gave me the paxil does not believe IBS is all in my head, quite the contrary. But she does realize as do I that there is a very real anxiety component involved and if I can get a handle on that it will possibly improve my IBS symptoms as well as my overall well being.


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey I've been on paxil for two years now and i think that it definately helps keep me calm but because i'm calm i get really tired all the time and notice my mouth is always dry and i have bad breath because of that. Has anyone else noticed these symptoms?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Whiteshores-I do notice that I sometimes have a dry mouth but it doesnt bother me to much. Also I feel like I have bad breath in the am when I wake up. It doesnt make me tired but I am quieter I guess.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

yeah...when I was on it I noticed dry mouth and bad breath...it got very annoying and I was quite self-conscious about talking close to others.I was fine coming off of Paxil...a few days of weird head feelings...but it's been over a week now and I feel back to my IBS normal days.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I was on Paxil for about ten years and was taking 30 mg a day. I got off of it a few months ago because I didn't think I needed it anymore. This was a mistake, so now I will be getting back on something. I had very little side affects from Paxil and would recommend it to anyone. The week after I got off I went through a manic phase tht finally went away. I was real chatty and everything was great. Now I am back to being depressed. The Paxil did help me socialixe better.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

On month three of paxil CR and still doing great! No side affects at all for me.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm still on 10 mg/paxil/day. Am seeing my gastro in 2 weeks so we'll see if she increases it. It seems to be working but maybe more would work better.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Did anyone gain weight on Paxil? I just started it and was wondering. I've started taking a half a pill (10 mg) and next week I can start a whole pill. I did notice some nausea/upset stomach, plus I've been having intense weird dreams!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Lisab,I've been on paxil cr now since last August. I haven't gained any weight although I hear some people do.I think for some it increases the appetite. If you are careful you should be fine.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am now up to 30 mg paxil/day. I didnt realize that every time you up the dose it can take around 2 weeks to work. I'm feeling ok, not great, but no real panicky feelings, which I noticed at 20mg when I felt even more anxious than I had been before I took it. My gastro suggested perhaps adding something like xanax as needed for "breakthrough anxiety" but feels I can still get mote milage from the paxil. I'm open to anything she suggests, she's an IBS expert.


----------



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

NancyCat,Boy, am I glad to see that I'm not the only one on Paxil who gets weird dreams. I've been on it for about a month now, and the dreams are lessening, but they keep me from getting decent rest. I had some nausea at first too, but that went away. I still get dry mouth from time to time; thank god no weight gain!! I feel calmer and my IBS-C discomfort has diminished. I started out taking a half pill every morning the first two weeks, then a whole pill after that (I believe it's the 20 mg strength).Lisa


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

The dreams stop being wierd after a while (in my experience) but they come back (at least did for me)if you increase the dose, but then they stop again. I was nauseaus for around 2 weeks at first then it went away. Now that I've been on this dose for a while I notice that my hot flashes are much less which is an added perk. I asked the phamacist cause I thought I had seen on tv using paxil for hot flashes, and he said that it is used for them too. So far this medication has helped me. Will keep updating


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I have been on Paxil CR now for about 9 months and I think it is time for me to come off of it. One thing that disturbs me is the seizing of millions of Paxil CR pills from GSK by US Marshalls. Although the FDA states there are no formal health warnings about the drug it still bothers me that they needed to seize the pills. Quite honestly up til about 4 weeks ago or so the drug was reacting okay with my system. I have noticed now far more vivid dreams, sweeting at night, nerveousness, poor memory recall etc. I am scheduled to see my therapist in 2 weeks but will be calling her today to see if she can take me off this stuff. I know I need to be weaned off of it but I think it is time. I have no sex drive at all, if I do it does not last long and I have other sexual side effects I won't get into. I can feel the drug coming thru the pours of my skin and really dont like the way I am feeling.Anyway I will be checking in. Anyone else concerned about the US Marshalls seizing the pills and maybe what the FDA is not saying.Mark


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I read something about Paxil CR being taken off the market. I think it was something to do with the way the pills were made at that particular facility. I dont think there was actually a problem with the medication itself, I believe in the article I read Dr's suggested that patients take the non time-released fromula of paxil.In my experience paxil has been helpful to me but I have heard others (especially guys) say that they cant tolerate the side effects and that for some they couldnt feel things emotionally good or bad. Please be careful tapering the medication. I have heard how its very hard to get off of it, but for me at least thats not an immediate issue or problem.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

well it has been about 84 hours since i took my last pill. Feeling better than i did that morning. Will watch mhyself. Waiting to hear from my therapist.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I would imagine that the worst is over for you, hope so anyway. Your comment about how you could feel it in the pours of your skin is alarming. I watch alot of Court TV and recently saw a trial about a teenager (Christopher Pitman) on trial for murder of his grandparents while he was under the influence of Zoloft.Zoloft is similar to Paxil. His attorney used the zoloft as a defense but he was found guilty. During the trial there were witnesses, some dr's who spoke at length about warning side effects of zoloft which were skin feeling strange, like it was on fire and crawling and other skin issues. I also believe that you can become sensitive to it at any time or it can even stop working.Its making me a little bit anxious that there are so many medications out there that are found to have bad side effects or other problems, some even years down the road. Keep checking in


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Well I am checking in now. Last Paxis CR I took was on Friday (April 29th). Now is Wednesday night May 4th and feeling much better. I spoke to my therapist last night and informed her I am off the Paxil. She was happy to hear that but concerned that I took myself off all together. But as my friend told me, if I was feeling it in my pours then not taking it should not effect me because I have enough in my system which would be the same as weaning me off.Funny, I explained to my boss that I was having problems with my meds and took myself off. He said "so what could happen", so I said "either I could kill you or kill myself, but don't worry, either way u have no problems" get it







. he did and laughed. He is a cool guy and took it the right way.Really, my therapist was happy for me and I will see her in about a week. We will see what happens then. I prefer to be off meds.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I dont blame you for not wanting to be on any meds. I think if you were going to have adverse reactions/withdrawel you would be having it by now. I think your friend is wrong about having enough in your system. A pharmacist could probably tell you how long the half life is and how long it takes for it to go out of your system totally. My gastro had told me that the most important thing to remember about paxil was not to miss a dose cause she said I would experience rebound anxiety if I did. The pharmacist told me that it depends on the person. Seems to me that if you have already gone 5 days without it and you arent having any problems chances are you wont.


----------



## 18127 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was on Paxil for over a month and decided to stop taking it about 4 or 5 days ago. I didn't like the way I felt on it, and ever since I started taking Calcium I have felt a million times better, so I'm thinking (and hoping) that's all I'll need, and no meds.Ever since stopping taking them, my sleeping habits have been really weird. I'm usually a very quiet, still sleeper, but the last few nights I've been very restless, moving around a lot and having very weird dreams. I've elbowed and kicked my wife so many times while sleeping the last few nights, I've felt bad for her. One time I kicked her right in the stomach when I dreamt I was in a fight. Pretty weird stuff.Anyways, I'm glad I stopped taking it. Too nauseus, too loopy and too many headaches. Just wasn't myself at all. Glad it works for some of you, I guess it just wasn't the right thing for me.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Well it has been a week today (saturday) and quite honestly I am feeling better off the Paxil than I wass on it. Not really having any side effects that I can tell.One less drug I am on. Gosh, I make it sound like I am a druggie. Nope, just on Nexum for my belly, other than that nothing else.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

MarkA-Glad that things oare working our well for you. Whatever it takes to control your IBS is the way you should deal with things.


----------



## 18127 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, it's been about a week or so since I stopped taking Paxil, and the last couple of days have been pretty weird. I feel very drowsy, almost like I'm drunk or something. My sleeping has been a bit better, and I feel fine otherwise, it's just that it feels like I've had 5 or 6 beer all day long. Hope this feeling passes soon.............


----------

